# Our 2 new jills



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I havn't managed to take good pics of them yet because they won't sit still lol.

But here's a couple of pics of them that the previous owner took 

Mazie (polecat mitt)










Sandy (sandy)


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

oohh gorgeous, but i cant see the sandy picture.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

oh its just appeared, gorgeous.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks 

Sandy give me a bite this morning, not a bad one but my god it hurt lol.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

i havnt been bitten since last week, im doing well lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I've had them out for some playtime this monring and Mazie went nuts lol.
She decided that i was the best thing around to war dance with 

Have you ever had one of those nasty ferret bites? The ones where the ferret doesn't let go?


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes I have....They really hurt and bruise for ages. I have a naughty box which they go into if they bite. 4 of mine are bite and mouthing free. we are working on Boris just now, he gave my hubby 38 puncture wounds, he is a hibrid poley and is so timid and scared we dread to think what he has been thru' patience, tolerance and love will sort him out. I disagree strongly with hitting them tapping them on the nose, it will teach them to fear the hand. Time out in the naughty box watching the rest of the gang have fun teaches them faster. Well, it works for us...lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I wouldn't ever hit them, i hate it when people do that 

I use the scruff and then say a firm no method. Usually works for me


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they are cute they look like my to boys


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww they are beautiful I used to have a sandy named Sandymany years ago when i was 9-10


----------



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

Have you tried the fist method? This is all thats works with Bonnie and Clyde, scruffing anf pinning doesnt, just hypes them to war dance more and lunge back at you. Bonnie is very much the one to grab between thumb and finger, latch on and not let go, Clyde grabs what he could, aiming for veins on wrist mainley :001_huh: What i do is clench my fists as tight as I can and keep wrists down, then offer them to them. They dont like as there is nothing descent to grab and bite, they try to mouth and nose nudge and lose interest so wander off, so each time they get nippy or bitey I show and offer my fist which they have no interest in at all now. 

Gorgeouse girlys


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They're calming down a bit now and nipping me less, might try them on their first walk with the boys tomorrow if the weather's not to crap lol.


----------

